# emerge nach /usr/local

## Gentoopfuscher

Hallo,ich suche nach einer moeglichkeit,den emerge Befehl so auszufuehren,dass automatisch /usr/local als installationsordner benutzt wird.

Am liebsten will ich einer bestimmten Gruppe das emergen nach /usr/local erlauben, doch nirgends wo anders hin.

Wie kann ich das machen?

Danke schonmal.

----------

## greggel

Ohne das install prefix in den Ebuilds zu veraendern? Ich denke mit portage 2.2 geht das ueber /etc/portage/package.env und /etc/portage/env/<package-name>

Siehe http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/env

----------

## bell

Ich vermute, Du willst eine "Testinstallation" haben, die Du jederzeit "wegschmeißen" kannst. "native" kriegt man das so nicht sauber hin. Besser ist es ein "Changeroot" anzulegen. Das kriegst Du wie folgt hin:

```
mkdir /usr/local/testing

ROOT="/usr/local/testing" emerge -va glibc nano
```

Die Glibc muss auf jeden Fall installiert sein, denn sie wird in jedem System vorausgesetzt und nicht als Abhängigkeit gezogen. Das Ausführen der Applikation entsprechend mit

```
chroot /usr/local/testing /bin/nano
```

Wenn Du andere Einstellungen in der make.conf ausprobieren willst, kriegst Du das mit PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT=/usr/local/testing hin. Dann muss jedoch /usr/local/testing/etc/portage/* existieren.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Genau, dass will ich, oder eben anderen Leuten erlauben, etwas auf meinem PC/Laptop zu installieren, 

das man irgendwann auch wieder sauber wegschmeissen kann.

Aber die letzte Idee ist gut, ich probiere sie mal aus, danke.

----------

## mv

Vielleicht ist prefix-portage etwas für Dich? Ich schätze, auch gentoo kann als host dienen...

----------

